# Topic: Gallons this year



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2008)

Car-boy reqested that we have a new poll for this year- so here it is. Let's see who has been up to what here!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 15, 2008)

Does CarBoy work for the Feds???

Appleman...I noticed you didn't vote....You must be off the charts....






I wasn't up to my usual routine this past year....but have some to share.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2008)

NW, I will put in a vote after we get more folks voting. I don't want to discourage others


----------



## Travisty (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm at 41-80 gallons in my first year of wine making. Looks like I'll have to try harder for next year!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2008)

111 for me down from just under 200 last year and it shows in my cellar. I have enough for a long time but what can I say besides Im addicted to fermenting stuff!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 15, 2008)

105 for me and hardly anything left to show for all my hard work


----------



## Darryl (Dec 15, 2008)

6 for me... my first kit going now... just started!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2008)

Dang Waldo, Do we need to get you some time locked corks?


----------



## montyfox (Dec 15, 2008)

Made about 30 gallons this year. Looking forward to 2009.


Monty


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 15, 2008)

Made this year?........... When is it made?..............I am thinking that it is not made untill it gets into a bottle. That is when it would be finished. Do to tasteing only about 30% of my wineever gets to the bottle so I should not have a problem with the ATF.









I read somewere that they go by the number of gallons fermented in your house. *Edited by: Rocky Top *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2008)

I have made 2 kits this year after cutting back on them drastically in anticipation of my vines producing some grapes this year. I have made a lot of wine from grapes this year and sold grapes also so I could stay under the limit. 




My winery is currently handling this years crop, 
being at various stages of sediment drop.
I have some juice in storage biding their time,
some are just turning intofine wine.
I have carboys lined up around the room,
Some are clearing really all quite soon.
Some are undergoing a malolactic ferment,
some done, MLF is spent.
Some are being a little moreslow.
Giving their all to take best of show.
Some are oaking, some are not,
but overall I have quite a lot!

*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 15, 2008)

GALLONS?????? YOU CAN MAKE GALLONS????????

I thought it was 200 BOTTLES!!!!!!!!!!

Naw..... I knew........

I didn't really keep track but I know it's been a slow year........

Probably in the neighborhood of 60 to 70 gallons.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 15, 2008)

Waldo said:


> 105 for me and hardly anything left to show for all my hard work



Are you counting the 95 everyone sent you


----------



## JimCook (Dec 15, 2008)

Only a moderate 92 gallons so far this year with fifteen kits started along with two 1-gallon mead batches. In the short amount of time remaining in the year, I'll be starting one more kit and 1-3 more 1-gallon mead batches. 
- Jim


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 15, 2008)

Got about 45 gallons done this year - a couple burgundy kits, a couple cab kits, a raspberry Zin, blueberry melomel, a porter and an Irish Red ale.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2008)

Rich, I think only Joan and I have traded this year!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 15, 2008)

Appleman,Beautiful poem!




I guess that the others are not refined enough to reccognize a beautiful peom when they see one!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Rocky


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 15, 2008)

I got a late start (November) this year, but thru cramming, I've got 47 gallons:


1) MM Renaissance Chianti
2)Winexpert LE Nero D'Avola/Shiraz
3) CC LR Super Tuscan Rosso Fortissimo
4) MM Meglioli Rojo Grande
5) CC LR GSM
6) Winexpert Vintner's Reserve Bourgeron Blanc 
7) Winexpert Chocolate Raspberry Port
8) RJ Spagnols Orange Blossom Muscat
9) Cherry Vanilla Melomel


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 15, 2008)

Weird! I just looked at the posts for 2007 on this poll and noticed that I also made 47 gallons in 2007. It appears I'm a 47 gallon/year Wino. 


But I made significant progress on bottling this year. This year, I have bottled: 



5 gallons of 2007 peach
5 gallons of 2007 peach melomel
6 gallons of 2007 MM Castel del Papa
6 gallons of 2007 MM Moscato
5 gallons of 2007 Cyser
5 gallons of 2006 Mead
3 gallons of 2006 Blanc du Bois
1 gallon each of 2006 Apple and Banana.


Approximately 180 bottles. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## gaudet (Dec 16, 2008)

Waldo said:


> 105 for me and hardly anything left to show for all my hard work



I think it shows your generosity Waldo...... As I'm sure you didn't drink it all by yourself. Did you ???


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 16, 2008)

I just took a count and found thatwe did 12 kits in each 07 and 08. Since one of them in 08 was an OC Port, that's approximately 70 gallons. Whoa, that's less than a bottle a day!




I better get going and get some more fermenting! 


BTW we did:
Castel del Papa (our 1/1/08 choice) MMAJ
Trebbiano MMAJ
Sav Blanc MMAJ
OC Port RJS
Super Tuscan Rosso Fortissimo CC
Riesling Cru Sel CC
Amarone Moniale Meglioli
Rojo Grande Meglioli
Valle del Sol MM ME
Chardonnay MM AJ ( Buttery)
Nero d' Avola/Shiraz WE LE
Cab del Vento Meglioli LE

*Edited by: Jack on Rainy *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice line up you got going there....


----------



## gaudet (Dec 17, 2008)

As this is my "rookie" year here are my attempts thus far

6 gallons wild blackberry*
6 gallons blueberry*
1 gallon peach*
1 gallon blackberry melomel*
1 gallon tomato*
6 gallons Minutemaid Blueberry Pomegranate*
6 gallons Orange Blosssom Honey Mead**
12 gallons Carlos Muscadine**
1 gallon Joe's Ancient Orange**
6 gallons Cranberry***

*=Bottled
**= in secondary
***= in primary

Wow I did more than I thought 46 gallons. 

I plan to do a few more in 2009.

Strawberry, Blackberry, Blueberry, Muscadine, Elderberry, Mulberry, various meads/melomels, and I may even order a couple kits. If I can contact a local winery that has cynthiana norton I will try to do 5 or 6 gallons of that as well.


----------



## Wayne1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello - started in April 08 and have made 52 gallons so far -


scratch wines:
Strawberry - 5 gals
Apricot - 5 gals
Watermelon - 5 gals
Pear - 5 gals
Pumpkin - 8 gals


Kits
Orange Seville Sangria - have made two of these for 12 gallons
Cab - 6 gallons
Black Raspberry Merlot - 6 gallons


Looking forward to a full 12 months in 2009!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats a good start for you new wine makers.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 17, 2008)

I think we are breeding a new crop here that are developing OCW. Anybody guess what that is? I know a few of us already have it here!


----------



## gaudet (Dec 17, 2008)

appleman said:


> I think we are breeding a new crop here that are developing OCW. Anybody guess what that is? I know a few of us already have it here!



Obsessive Compulsive Winos?


Obsessive Compulsive Winemaker's?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 17, 2008)

Take yer pick there! I think they both fit perfectly.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm waiting for the day I can partake once or twice a week the fruits of my labor..... And not have to wait for it to age(cause its old enough). I guess next year at this time I'll be more well adjusted to how things work........


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 17, 2008)

gaudet said:


> I'm waiting for the day I can partake once or twice a week the fruits of my labor..... And not have to wait for it to age(cause its old enough). I guess next year at this time I'll be more well adjusted to how things work........


Gaudet, you could be rookie of the year! I wonder if there is a bonus or trophy for that??
BTW you better plan on more time to get to drinking a bottle or two a week of your own stuff. Maybe 2010.I think it takes more than a year to get some of the kits good enough to drink.'09 is looking good causeour '07s have promise....


----------



## Car-Boy (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, it's only been 4 days since I asked for another poll for this year and there are 4 pages of posts. Looks like everyone's been busy having fun and enjoying some fine wines, that's GREAT! So far this year my fun equals 90 gal. I just recieved2 kits,CC Merlot and CC Syrah that I will start on Jan 1st. And to answer Northern Winos question: I know your question was just in tease, but, I am a teacher at an Ele. school.


----------



## TyTheGuy (Dec 27, 2008)

Although I just started with the kit wines, I have been making fruit wines for a while now and so this years grand total is......9 gallons.... sad I know. But my new years resolution is to try and start at least one per month this year puting me somewhere in the range of 80 gallons for next year. We shall see how it goes. Temptation alone might get me over the 100 gallon mark next year.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 27, 2008)

Just pitched the yeast on my last wine for this year. Its an Orange Wine that after I stabilize and clear I'll split into 3-1 gallon batches. I'm aging one one coffee beans, one on cocoa nibs, and one on both. All the fermenters (or carboys) are full and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'll have one available on the first for a New Years Day experiment. I'll finish the year with 99 gallons. Exactly the same as last year.
VPC


----------



## Appfan (Dec 28, 2008)

6 - Just getting started!


But oh, the plans....


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2008)

*OK guys and gals.

I make the "limit" that being 200 gallons. Who else make wine from Juice AND fruit?



T*


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2008)

I make quite a bit of wine from juice and fruit, typically about 1/2 of what I make per year. Right now I have 6 gallons of Black Currant and 3 gallons of Blackberry in progress, 1 is just about done fermenting at 63* and the other is clearing on its own.


----------

